# Prenatal Vitamin plus folic acid pill??



## Gei89

My Fiance and I planned to try for a baby so that the baby would be due in Oct. around my fiances bday. Thats what my fiance wanted so bad. We planned it so the babys due date was the 10th of Oct and my Fiance's bday is the 17th. Well we got pregnant the first month trying. I was taking just the folic acid pill(800mg) for 2 months before conceiving. Well after I found out i was pregnant i took my prenatal vitamin(has 800mg of folic acid in it) plus another folic acid(800mg) pill on top of that for the first month and a half. After a month and a half i just went to taking the prenatel vitamin and stopped taking that extra folic acid pill. The baby made it to 9 weeks 6 days and passed away. We found out at my first prenatal appt 10 weeks 4 days that our lil angel passed away. What I am asking is, is it bad to take too much folic acid and could that cause problems? When the doctor was looking at our ultrasound and noticed the heart wasn't beating he noticed and gap between the baby and my uterus and figured and mentioned spina bifida or a chromosomal problem in which is why our baby's heart stopped. I know folic acid is what helps prevent spina bifida so I thought taking extra i would be in the safe zone. But can taking to much hurt or will my body just rid of what I don't need and not cause any problems? I just want to do this correct the next time around if I did anything wrong or if there is anything I can do to prevent things from happening. I just don't think there is any way I can go through this again. Thanks girls.


----------



## Emily2630

Folic acid is water soluble so you will pee out any "extra". You didn't take too much. For women with a prior pregnancy with neural tube defect they recommend 4,000mg daily. I take 2,000 just because it makes me feel better than 800 :)


----------



## charlotte8

As emily2630 said if you have previously had a baby with a NTD they prescribe your higher dose of folic acid.

M baby had anencephaly a form of spina bifida
I must take 5000 mcg of folic acid 3 months before conceiving and 3 months into the pregnancy. Plus I will be taking the pre natals as well so will total 5400 mcg folic acid.

You didn't cause this by what you did, it was totally safe.

I think you need to speak to your doctor though.
My baby is being tested for chromosomal to see if this could happen again or if t was just one of those things.
If they are sure that is what happened to your baby perhaps your doc should prescribe you with high dose folic acid too?

So sorry for your loss Hun xxxx


----------



## amjon

Too much will not cause an issue. You could have a condition that causes your body to be unable to absorb/ use it though. I would ask about MTHFR testing to see if you need another form of folic acid. I take my prenatal plus a B vitamin with an extra 1mg that was prescribed by the doctor (as a preventative).


----------

